
Tiny 'metalens' could bring SLR camera quality to your phone - jonbaer
https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/07/metalens-could-improve-phone-cameras/
======
teh_klev
Previously discussed but via a BBC article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11830659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11830659)

